# New Poll - If I could go back and do Starwood all over again -



## DeniseM (Apr 23, 2008)

OK - have at it boys and girls. 

You can vote in as many categories as you want.  

If you think of anything good to add, let me know.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 23, 2008)

please add - buy resale again


----------



## Transit (Apr 23, 2008)

Denise, can you add a rent only choice ?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 23, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> please add - buy resale again



I would be glad to - just curious, would that be your only response, or are there other things you would change?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 23, 2008)

Transit said:


> Denise, can you add a rent only choice ?



I can do that!


----------



## nodge (Apr 23, 2008)

How about "Not bother trying to reach elite status" and/or "Not bother retroing/requalifying my resale with a developer purchase"?

-nodge


----------



## BradC (Apr 23, 2008)

How about buy resale first, then developer requal second ... instead of the other way around.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 23, 2008)

I am happy with my purchases and would not change anything. Ask me in a few years, maybe I'll change my mind.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 23, 2008)

BradC said:


> How about buy resale first, then developer requal second ... instead of the other way around.



Would that be this one?:
*
start out with a strategy to reach Elite status*


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 23, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> I am happy with my purchases and would not change anything. Ask me in a few years, maybe I'll change my mind.



That makes you a - "change nothing" vote, then.


----------



## BradC (Apr 23, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Would that be this one?:
> *
> start out with a strategy to reach Elite status*


Actually, no.

If I'd bought in the reverse order I wouldn't have elite status, and honestly, I'm not that interested in obtaining it (there's not enough benefits at the three-star level, and I don't have enough timeshare-vacation time available to go any higher).

But if I'd bought in the reverse order, I would be able to combine StarOptions between my two units (among other things).


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 23, 2008)

BradC said:


> Actually, no.
> 
> If I'd bought in the reverse order I wouldn't have elite status, and honestly, I'm not that interested in obtaining it (there's not enough benefits at the three-star level, and I don't have enough timeshare-vacation time available to go any higher).
> 
> But if I'd bought in the reverse order, I would be able to combine StarOptions between my two units (among other things).



Gotcha!


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 23, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> That makes you a - "change nothing" vote, then.



Correct.

I bought our first week from the developer, the next three from resale/ebay. It was a learning experience, but so far we have no regrets.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 23, 2008)

How about "thanks to TUG, I avoided all the newbie mistakes".   

Katherine


----------



## Bill4728 (May 13, 2008)

Wow  over 30% wouldn't change a thing.

I'm shocked.


----------



## Ågent99 (Aug 28, 2008)

Buy Resale!!!


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 29, 2017)

We bought at Sheraton Mountain Vista because we are skiers.  Stayed as an exchange years ago and liked it.

It was the last of our MANY timeshare purchases and the only one that I have (a bit of) buyers remorse.  The MF are a bit high and our first owner stay last winter had a variety of bumps in the road.  Hopefully we will be happier with our next stay.


----------



## Helios (Apr 29, 2017)

tomandrobin said:


> I am happy with my purchases and would not change anything. Ask me in a few years, maybe I'll change my mind.


+1


----------



## Helios (Apr 29, 2017)

I guess answers will be based on people's actual financial situation, and that's fine.  Out of curiosity, I would like the responses if the poll was based on an unconstrained budget scenario...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 29, 2017)

@JohnPaul - and others - this thread is from 2008.
Much (much) has changed since then.


----------

